# Unknown language: Manovi mano



## divyagyan

I wonder what _manovi mano_ means and in what language.

Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

This is a bit vague. Could you perhaps tell us where and in what situation you heard or read it?


----------



## linguist786

I have a feeling it may be Sinhalese, but like Whodunit said, you should give more bakground to where you saw/read it.


----------



## jazyk

Manovi mano is clearly Czech dative singular for Spanish/Italian mano (hand), thus meaning _a hand to the hand. _And _manus manum lavat _while _asinus asinum fricat.  _


----------



## divyagyan

Thank you, everyone!  Unfortunately, I had no context!  It looks like it's an universal phrase.  What's the meaning of "hand to the hand" anyways, is it something biblical? (I have no religious background so please respond with details if you can)


----------

